# cap on concrete porch



## sundancer1029 (Sep 20, 2012)

The front porch on my house is slanted towards the house with about an 1 1/2 inch drop at the house side. I really don't want to go to the expense of tear out and replace. Can the concrete be capped with more concrete? Keep in mind by the house it would be 1 1/2 thick but at the step it would be more like 1/2 inch. What kind of mix would I need to use or maybe an epoxy? Any suggestions will be appreciated. Thanks to all in advance.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Old concrete does not like to stick to new.
A thin layer is just going to crack.

Can you post a picture.

Did the part near the house sink, or was it just pored wrong?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Check with a local concrete ready mix company and see if they can supply you with a industrial epoxy self leveling grout or they may be familiar with someone who can. The manufacturer's instruction sheet would need to be strictly adhered to for application. Being self leveling it would be difficult to slope for drainage but at least the porch wouldn't slope to the structure.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Call a slab jacking company. Rather than putting something over the top, raising it up would be the correct fix if you don't want to tear it out.


----------



## sundancer1029 (Sep 20, 2012)

It's an older house so I'm guessing it has just settled. I'll take a picture and post. Thanks.


----------

